# Study: Some blacks and women pay more on Uber



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/...nd-women-can-pay-slightly-more-uber/92969256/


----------



## PoorerThanAdui (Jul 31, 2016)

I can see where the study is out to make their point...though they've skewed the datum by only having millennials as "passengers."


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/01/technology/uber-lyft-racial-discrimination.html?_r=0








*New Business Model. Same Racist Cab Drivers.*
*http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox...scrimination_is_rampant_on_uber_and_lyft.html
*


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

Ain't no discrimination here..


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Thread title:
Study: Some blacks and women pay more on Uber

Actual story linked:
Female passengers taken on routes that are a whopping 5% longer, no indication if this is on Uber or Lyft or both. No indication that blacks pay more ever.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Typical clickbait. The article does not substantiate the headline and we don't even know if this was a statistically significant study.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Blackout 702 said:


> Some blacks and women pay more on Uber


Some whites and men pay more on taxes.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

MoneyUber4 said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/01/technology/uber-lyft-racial-discrimination.html?_r=0
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The story suggests that the driver's cancellation rate is based on names. I'm more inclined to believe that the cancellation rate is based on location of pickups. For years violent crime has occurred in certain specific locations of most metropolitan areas. Who can blame a driver for not subjecting themselves to the risk. I can even imagine Hillary Clinton as an Uber driver canceling a pick up in Compton or South Central LA.


----------



## PoorerThanAdui (Jul 31, 2016)

The study doesn't name the names used either.

I'm curious what the study considers a black sounding name.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

PoorerThanAdui said:


> The study doesn't name the names used either.
> 
> I'm curious what the study considers a black sounding name.


Last names of Washington, Jefferson, Adams, Franklin and Lincoln. Yet 250 years ago these were the most famous Caucasian last names.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

About women being taken on longer rides. I think having experience in the industry would help here. Most cab drivers and uber drivers are male. There is often the question of "comfortability" with the rider. Let me explain. If I am talking to someone I feel comfortable with I am more apt to suggest what I know to be the shortest and best route. And here's the key -- without worrying about whether the rider will think I am "long hauling" them. If I am not as comfortable with a rider I am way more hesitant to do that besides say something like "do you have a preferred route I should take or just go by what Uber suggests is fastest?" With most women I tend to stay extremely professional so there is less opportunity for misunderstandings.

It isn't necessarily anything nefarious. It could also just be that more women are specifying the route and it really isn't the quickest or shortest route too.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

MoneyUber4 said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/01/technology/uber-lyft-racial-discrimination.html?_r=0
> *New Business Model. Same Racist Cab Drivers.*
> *http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox...scrimination_is_rampant_on_uber_and_lyft.html*


I'll pick up anyone of any color or name. But if I feel that they gave me anything less than a five star before then I will cancel them or avoid the ping. It simply doesn't make sense to knowingly take people who will rate you less than 5*. The same for if I find answering calls in a certain area results in lower ratings. Then in the interest of self preservation the rating system practically FORCES me to work somewhere else and avoid those pings if somehow I still get them. At least to me it has absolutely nothing to do with the rider's race.


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

In Los Angeles Uber subsidizes trips for riders in predominant white neighborhoods.
Uber calls it "boost".


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

_"In Seattle and Boston, the researchers used Uber and Lyft profiles with "white sounding" and "distinctively black" names to request rides. In Seattle, UberX and Lyft drivers took 16 to 28 percent longer to accept requests from the apparently African-American profiles.

UberX drivers in Boston, who see their passengers' names and photos only after agreeing to go get them, were twice as likely to cancel a pickup of a black rider while en route, and three times more likely to cancel on an African-American man than a white one. (Lyft did not see the same cancellation effect. The researchers speculate that, because its drivers can see the photos and names of their passengers before they accept the request, discrimination happens before the transaction begins.)"

To go with racism, a dose of misogyny: _

https://www.wired.com/2016/11/ubers-discrimination-problem-bad-news-public-transit/


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

So....what's the problem?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> So....what's the problem?


The problem is that drivers are ignoring or cancelling requests from African Americans more often than they are when a white person requests.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> The problem is that drivers are ignoring or cancelling requests from African Americans more often than they are when a white person requests.


So?


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

I have never canceled or skipped a rider based on race or sex. My reasons are always based on financial, safety and ratings reasons. Too drunk, too far away, or in an area known for short rides, or in a economically depressed area with a high crime rate. I also avoid college campuses often because of entitled millennials who rate low on short trips and can't hold their booze. Also , if a pax has a low rating, forget about it. THe number is all I need to see to make that decision. 

I;m sure though there are plenty of drivers who are racist as there are racist people everywhere. We just don't usually put the racism microscope on your average office worker.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

DriverX said:


> I have never canceled or skipped a rider based on race or sex. My reasons are always based on financial, safety and ratings reasons. Too drunk, too far away, or in an area known for short rides, or in a economically depressed area with a high crime rate. I also avoid college campuses often because of entitled millennials who rate low on short trips and can't hold their booze. Also , if a pax has a low rating, forget about it. THe number is all I need to see to make that decision.
> 
> I;m sure though there are plenty of drivers who are racist as there are racist people everywhere. We just don't usually put the racism microscope on your average office worker.


Yeah it goes both ways, I bet you $100 there are racist white requests that cancel on black drivers. One of my friends who drivers a super nice Chrysler 300 that is luxury tells me that he keeps seeing white women cancel on him at Airport when they see his photo, he is black. I am black too, but I rarely see people cancel on me at airport. Think a lot of things has to do with looks these days, but I don't know enough to say anything about the whole subject.


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

I would never cancel or skip a trip because of a person name. Now if I am in an area that is not so good. Yes I have skipped from accepting... East Boston, nope, Roxbury nope, Summerville nope...


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Lets flip this around. In July my Lyft rating was trashed to the point of near deactivation. Why ? The black women don't like whitie driver them. Fine with me cause if that's the way you feel I don't want you either. 

I give rides to several black people, doesn't matter to me. Most are using Lyft in my area, I wonder why, maybe some have a porblem saying Uber and doesn't mess well with ebonics.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Lets flip this around. In July my Lyft rating was trashed to the point of near deactivation. Why ? The black women don't like whitie driver them. Fine with me cause if that's the way you feel I don't want you either.
> 
> I give rides to several black people, doesn't matter to me. Most are using Lyft in my area, I wonder why, maybe some have a porblem saying Uber and doesn't mess well with ebonics.


^ Claims no racism uses "ebonics" as a neg. Check your racism, those women probably sniffed you out. Were you wearing your 'make murica great again' hat that day. LOL

What did you have on the radio? AM talk??


----------



## deepfriar (Sep 28, 2016)

Dan The Lyft Man said:


> I would never cancel or skip a trip because of a person name. Now if I am in an area that is not so good. Yes I have skipped from accepting... East Boston, nope, Roxbury nope, Summerville nope...


Now, I wonder what those three places have in common that tends to make people think they're "not so good" areas? I swear, it's on the tip of my tongue...

It doesn't surprise me that drivers are discriminatory, since almost everyone has these biases ingrained in them from birth. Unless a driver is actively aware of his or her potential biases, it'll just be the same old, "Well, I would NEVER cancel because of someone's name, I only cancel in ~bad areas~!" I mean, just look at the first response to this post. Drivers are either happily racist/sexist, or blindly racist/sexist, or aware of social biases and working to fight them. The first two drivers are the problem here, and they're also in the majority.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

deepfriar said:


> Now, I wonder what those three places have in common that tends to make people think they're "not so good" areas? I swear, it's on the tip of my tongue...
> 
> It doesn't surprise me that drivers are discriminatory, since almost everyone has these biases ingrained in them from birth. Unless a driver is actively aware of his or her potential biases, it'll just be the same old, "Well, I would NEVER cancel because of someone's name, I only cancel in ~bad areas~!" I mean, just look at the first response to this post. Drivers are either happily racist/sexist, or blindly racist/sexist, or aware of social biases and working to fight them. The first two drivers are the problem here, and they're also in the majority.


That's just because you had racist views ingrained since birth. Economics turns people into criminals not skin color. BY your assertion everyone in any country of color should be by default a criminal, but thhat's not the case is it?


----------



## Uber Jason (Sep 9, 2016)

Personally I pick up anyone. That's money for me. As long as your respectful I have no problems. As for routes, I take the most direct route all the time or follow the app. I'm clearly not contributing to this supposed problem.


----------



## poopyhead (Jul 8, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Last names of Washington, Jefferson, Adams, Franklin and Lincoln. Yet 250 years ago these were the most famous Caucasian last names.


You forgot Jackson.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

uber strike said:


> In Los Angeles Uber subsidizes trips for riders in predominant white neighborhoods.
> Uber calls it "boost".


What a coincidence.... 
I don't pick up in the hood. Am I a wuss? yep. one who still has his car, wallet, no extra holes, or other ****ed up shit.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

The solution to this racism is to not let drivers cancel rides after they accept them or face a 1 hour "Cool down" period.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> The solution to this racism is to not let drivers cancel rides after they accept them or face a 1 hour "Cool down" period.


Since they are going by the names that are presented before acceptance, I don't think that would make any difference. I just let fares expire if I don't want them. The only time I cancel is when the pax doesn't show up.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> One of my friends who drivers a super nice Chrysler 300 that is luxury tells me that he keeps seeing white women cancel on him at Airport when they see his photo, he is black.


Flag 1: Personal bias against blacks
Flag 2: Super nice Chrsler 300
Flag 3: Uber and Lyft's background check drug test policies
Flag 4: Rising number of Uber crimes

That's racism is based on a evaluation of the risk.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Rat said:


> Since they are going by the names that are presented before acceptance, I don't think that would make any difference. I just let fares expire if I don't want them. The only time I cancel is when the pax doesn't show up.


1 no name until you accept
2 no canceling after you accept a ping
3 face a 1 hour lockout if you do

i forgot the name part, i was thinking it but i forgot it to type it in... durp...
I'd better make sure i put my leg on before i stand up.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> 1 no name until you accept
> 2 no canceling after you accept a ping
> 3 face a 1 hour lockout if you do
> 
> ...


No name? What about rating? Address? Surge? If Uber gives me nothing but "Do what we tell you", I won't drive. If we don't cancel, the pax will eventually. Your ideas take our profits regardless of the reason we don't want to get the fare. Making it impossible to work unless we do exactly as Uber orders us to do denies all plausibility of independent contractor status. Uber won't do that.


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

We need Lawyers to look into this. If you are a rider in La and are a minority and have paid surge. You may have a lawsuit if you request rides outside Hollywood, Santa Monica, and west Hollywood and Beverly Hills. Uber is racist toward predominantly hispanic or black neighborhoods, and does not subsidize your rides like they do for Predominantly white neighborhoods.
There should be a class action!!!


----------



## Leo. (Dec 27, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Some whites and men pay more on taxes.


Underrated


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares (Dec 3, 2015)

Many *Pizza Places* won't deliver to certain areas or "developments", even when closer than other areas... _policies as_ _old as the hills..._

*Slate* , _*Huffington*_ *Post*, *Salon*, whatever one thinks of their (significant) political bent have *deemed Uber the worst thing* since AIDS, Nazis, Ronald Reagan & Climate Change combined for years. Sometimes they do have a point, Uber isn't so hot but they go overboard with their religious fervor , this racial thing being a case in point.

Stay Safe

CC


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

"...african american rides were 8% longer...possibly because opposite race drivers and passengers did not recognize each other as quickly" What a stupid comment. a) You're timing the trip before pickup? b) Why would drivers EVER recognize a passenger? We don't see their photo. We can only guess by name and if they display that "looking for an Uber" look.
"Women in Boston were driven an average of 6% further than men". Umm, for the exact same destinations? Another truly stupid statement. Drivers can't control how far you are going.
"drivers who drove them via longer routers were also more chatty" Umm yeah, yack at a driver and we miss turns more often. Let's not make a conspiracy out of it.
In summary, this article isn't fit for print.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Stfu this is BS witch hunt crap, There are so many other non discriminating factors that could cause the same results.

I have extremely common last name how about the fact that the last name is so common it will result in more instances happening simply because there are more people with that name.

Here's an example,

A Stadium filled with 50,000 people, The sky opens up and it starts raining , as people leave they ask name and if they got wet, more smith's jones and jacksons get rained on based on the study

What can we conclude from this?

1. Rain is discriminatory 
2. More people with same name more likely rain will hit one of them.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

uberist said:


> What can we conclude from this?
> 
> 1. Rain is discriminatory
> 2. More people with same name more likely rain will hit one of them.


3) I won't get wet, because I drive for Uber and can afford a luxury suite at the stadium


----------



## thesatanicmechanic (Nov 5, 2016)

I rush to pick up black paxs. They usually tip.
more reliable than the bar & restaurant industry.
You are a 4.75 star + rated rider and have a mangled approximation on "Antoine" for a name? On it.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

I'm pretty sure there's cases of pax using driver photos to discriminate.


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

I've never seen a rider photo. Wtf ???


----------



## thesatanicmechanic (Nov 5, 2016)

My driver picture is a family picture. Reminds people that there are mouths that I am feeding


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

thesatanicmechanic said:


> My driver picture is a family picture. Reminds people that there are mouths that I am feeding


With a user name like thatyou might wanna try this picture..


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

That reminds me. Did a trip on lyft, couple of weeks later get them again. B4 I even started the car cancel, after the third time it was game on. Over the course of 20-25 minutes, canceled 12 times.


----------



## mikechch (Jun 5, 2016)

thesatanicmechanic said:


> My driver picture is a family picture. Reminds people that there are mouths that I am feeding


Yeah my pic is me and my baby girl. I basically never get cancelled lol. I know other drivers have told me they may have as many as 1 in 4 cancel en route, I would say less than 1 in 75 or 1 in 100 personally.

I can see this would happen in reverse, to be honest, some drivers have pics that make them look like serial killers. that is obviously not going to help.


----------



## 6XSurger (Nov 6, 2016)

PoorerThanAdui said:


> The study doesn't name the names used either.
> 
> I'm curious what the study considers a black sounding name.


You and me both.


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

I already knew and have told people it's more money to be made in poorer neighborhoods..... Rich people are rich because they are careful with their money..... Poor people are poor because they spend alot of money..... It's simple equation....


----------



## 6XSurger (Nov 6, 2016)

NC252 said:


> I already knew and have told people it's more money to be made in poorer neighborhoods..... Rich people are rich because they are careful with their money..... Poor people are poor because they spend alot of money..... It's simple equation....


Or it could be that the poorer people understand and respect how hard you are working to provide and therefore tip better because they also may work in a profession that benefits from tips.


----------



## mattadams (Apr 19, 2016)

I actually read the article with some interest.
Regarding the not accepting rides, obviously this would be lyft only. Uber doesn't tell you anything about them other than their rating when you first accept the ride, and then if you want to cancel, it counts against you... but lyft shows you their name, their picture, etc.
It constantly amazes me some of the photos I see people use on lyft. Apparently lyft has no real rules for it. I've seen typical "tinder" type photos of chicks doing the cleavage shot from above thing (of course I'll accept that ride! LOL), but some of the dudes photos have been... lets just say, I've ignored several requests simply because of their photo. Not based on race, but based on how much they look like they might rob me when they get in the car and/or make a mess of my car, make it smell like weed, etc.. 
Taking women on longer routes? Hmm, don't think I've ever done that. Though I would say that women, by and large, are the ones that will "correct" my routes more often than guys. "no no you need to take a left up here..." uhh ok map says go straight, but I'll follow whatever you say... and often, what they say is longer. Doubt that's what the study is based on, just personal experience.
I don't think I've ever cancelled a ride based on their name on uber.


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

6XSurger said:


> Or it could be that the poorer people understand and respect how hard you are working to provide and therefore tip better because they also may work in a profession that benefits from tips.


No I have never been tipped by someone in a poorer neighborhood.....but it be the Wal Mart worker that spend $40 a day on Uber going back and forth to work....that make no sense......


----------



## 6XSurger (Nov 6, 2016)

NC252 said:


> No you troll I have never been tipped by someone in a poorer neighborhood.....but it be the Wal Mart worker that spend $40 a day on Uber going back and forth to work....that make no sense......


 Thats basically saying the same damn thing. If you actually read my comment you put 2 and 2 together and get 4. Someone who works hard for a lower pay is more likely to understand the benefit of tipping, not only that but if they are also using the service a lot they also know that a lil dollar here and there makes their ride better.


----------



## BallerX (Jan 15, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Lets flip this around. In July my Lyft rating was trashed to the point of near deactivation. Why ? The black women don't like whitie driver them. Fine with me cause if that's the way you feel I don't want you either.
> 
> I give rides to several black people, doesn't matter to me. Most are using Lyft in my area, I wonder why, maybe some have a porblem saying Uber and doesn't mess well with ebonics.


Classic example of a racist; absolutely no self awareness. But I'm not surprised because whenever a comment to a post like this starts with something like "...let's flip this around..." I know racist defending BS is usually coming. A study was done, and they reached a conclusion based on the results. You attempt to deny and dispute their conclusion that there was discrimination based on sex and race... by displaying your own racist attitudes?!?!?!! Please kill yourself


----------



## BallerX (Jan 15, 2016)

uberist said:


> Stfu this is BS witch hunt crap, There are so many other non discriminating factors that could cause the same results.
> 
> I have extremely common last name how about the fact that the last name is so common it will result in more instances happening simply because there are more people with that name.
> 
> ...


If you presented that analogy to any group of scientists or statisticians you would be laughed out of the room. It is ludicrous. For one thing, the rain has no volition of its own. It CAN'T make a choice on who to fall on, plus ... aw just forget it. Logic is clearly beyond your capacity to grasp.


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

ubershiza said:


> View attachment 73841


It won't ....it's WAR!!!!!!


----------



## 6XSurger (Nov 6, 2016)

NC252 said:


> It won't ....it's WAR!!!!!!


Come on now, im built for that, but we're not going to go there. Take the comments as just that and keep it pushing NC252.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

BallerX said:


> If you presented that analogy to any group of scientists or statisticians you would be laughed out of the room. It is ludicrous. For one thing, the rain has no volition of its own. It CAN'T make a choice on who to fall on, plus ... aw just forget it. Logic is clearly beyond your capacity to grasp.


No I understand logic I understand statistics I understand variables and I understand that if your vision is too narrow you won't see the whole truth.

A recent study says people who start smoking pot at a young age have a lower IQ as adults, maybe people with lower IQ's are more likely to start smoking pot at a young age. You see unless they tracked a huge number of people and their IQ's an pot consumption the study is simply speculation.


BallerX said:


> plus ... aw just forget it. Logic is clearly beyond your capacity to grasp.





BallerX said:


> If you presented that analogy to any group of scientists or statisticians you would be laughed out of the room. It is ludicrous. For one thing, the rain has no volition of its own. It CAN'T make a choice on who to fall on, plus ... aw just forget it. Logic is clearly beyond your capacity to grasp.


What happened? Realize your opinion on this is wrong?
most people who immediately resort to attacks on people's intelligence instead of the subject really don't have a valid argument.


----------



## Dutch-Ub (Mar 1, 2016)

Why do you guys from the states even have this 'hood' or 'ghetto' thing is the real question to ask here.


----------



## 6XSurger (Nov 6, 2016)

Google is a hell of a tool. Just type in your question and.... Bam! No but seriously its not enough time or is this the Forum to explain all of that. You might as well take the week off from driving and plan a long week of research.


----------



## Dutch-Ub (Mar 1, 2016)

I'll just get lost in all the great music it has given the world.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

uber strike said:


> We need Lawyers to look into this. If you are a rider in La and are a minority and have paid surge. You may have a lawsuit if you request rides outside Hollywood, Santa Monica, and west Hollywood and Beverly Hills. Uber is racist toward predominantly hispanic or black neighborhoods, and does not subsidize your rides like they do for Predominantly white neighborhoods.
> There should be a class action!!!


That's not true , they subsidize rides in other economically impoverished areas. Where do you think the subsidy comes from?
Good luck in your suit against the Gov.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

uberist said:


> No I understand logic I understand statistics I understand variables and I understand that if your vision is too narrow you won't see the whole truth.
> 
> A recent study says people who start smoking pot at a young age have a lower IQ as adults, maybe people with lower IQ's are more likely to start smoking pot at a young age. You see unless they tracked a huge number of people and their IQ's an pot consumption the study is simply speculation.
> 
> ...


Most people don't understand correlation does not imply causation.

I tool tbe rain example to mean that it would take longer to verify people with common names are the correct pax, so they stand in the rain longer.

We don't get last names, but as I mentioned in another tbrrad, if I ask the pax' name and it's Hieronymus I assume it's the right pax and unlock doors immediately. If it's Mike, ESPECIALLY on a crowd, I insist on them knowing MY name as well.

So if it's raining at 2am my pax named Mike will get wetter...


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> The solution to this racism is to not let drivers cancel rides after they accept them or face a 1 hour "Cool down" period.


So your suggestion means every cancel would give you an hour timeout, how would you determine it was due to anything else?

Profile?
stereotype?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Dutch-Ub said:


> Why do you guys from the states even have this 'hood' or 'ghetto' thing is the real question to ask here.


Well the original meaning of ghetto is not about race. "Warsaw Ghetto." I would say for some drivers it is about race, for others it's purely money.

But in any case, are you telling me that in your country every neighborhood is equally safe? I'm not American, and I've lived in other countries and I don't know of any that don't have "bad" neighborhoods with markedly higher crime than others.

It's just very often linked to race here because socioeconomic standing and race are linked (why is another issue but wont be fixed by uber drivers) and poor neighborhoods have more crime. I used to live in one of them and the law abiding (but poor) people don't want to live there either, or at least want change.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

BallerX said:


> data do you have to back up that assertion about "most people who start by attacking others' intelligence?


You simply need to open your eyes on this forum, and I see you very clearly.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> The solution to this racism is to not let drivers cancel rides after they accept them or face a 1 hour "Cool down" period.


The problem with that is that Uber cannot really force anyone to pick up a rider. The driver could always claim car problems or such too.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

Around here, black people are typically happy or grateful to see me since they're tired of getting cancelled on or being rated poorly. So maybe there's some truth to that.

The more difficult pax I pick up happen to be females between 20-25 yrs, although black girls tend to be the exception in my case. Guess you could say I'm driving Miss Daisy. But whatever.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

I pickup people of all colors, I have never cancelled on anyone due to what race they are. 
Ive dropped them off all over LA.


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

I think you misunderstood. It's a suit against Uber.
Moreover, if you read my post you will see that i was speaking specifically to La market. Not sure how Uber handles your market. But Uber is demonstrating racism toward black and hispanic customers in La market.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

BallerX said:


> Classic example of a racist; absolutely no self awareness. But I'm not surprised because whenever a comment to a post like this starts with something like "...let's flip this around..." I know racist defending BS is usually coming. A study was done, and they reached a conclusion based on the results. You attempt to deny and dispute their conclusion that there was discrimination based on sex and race... by displaying your own racist attitudes?!?!?!! Please kill yourself


Ok next time I won't use that phrase.

Apparently you only know racism as a one way street and only of color.


----------



## Aaron Beauchamp (Apr 18, 2016)

I don't care who you are....just tip me and be respectful. Gosh. What a revolutionary thought!


----------



## SquishyB (Nov 3, 2016)

Just keep being awesome. The good always outweigh the bad...and the good never feel compelled to tell others how good they are. The evil ugly trolls that stay behind keyboards keep this mess going. The "Good" are too busy moving life forward. 
Peace Ub's


----------



## SquishyB (Nov 3, 2016)

Aaron Beauchamp said:


> I don't care who you are....just tip me and be respectful. Gosh. What a revolutionary thought!


Please Stop looking for tips. That is not the culture of Uber- if you want decent wages, tips, benefits, and a regulated work enviroment...drive a taxi. You signed up for less, to do less. You dont get this yet?


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Last names of Washington, Jefferson, Adams, Franklin and Lincoln. Yet 250 years ago these were the most famous Caucasian last names.


Most of the pax I pick up have a first name only on their account. Sounds more like the article writer and researchers are racist to me. A "black" sounding name? Really? Could be some pasty white girl with hippy parents who thought it sounded cool. Seen that a few times.


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

Alot of people still suck, really really really bad....just look at the Jim Crow they still practice against people of color......its 50/50 when I'm heading to pick a woman half cancel right away only to request again 20 seconds later only to cancel again right away.... I wish all closed minded people would just die off already.......


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> About women being taken on longer rides. I think having experience in the industry would help here. Most cab drivers and uber drivers are male. There is often the question of "comfortability" with the rider. Let me explain. If I am talking to someone I feel comfortable with I am more apt to suggest what I know to be the shortest and best route. And here's the key -- without worrying about whether the rider will think I am "long hauling" them. If I am not as comfortable with a rider I am way more hesitant to do that besides say something like "do you have a preferred route I should take or just go by what Uber suggests is fastest?" With most women I tend to stay extremely professional so there is less opportunity for misunderstandings.
> 
> It isn't necessarily anything nefarious. It could also just be that more women are specifying the route and it really isn't the quickest or shortest route too.


I know what you mean. I've found that Uber, in it's desire to be on the "fastest route possible" will also be the LONGEST route. So I ask my passengers first, if they know of the best route, because they often do know the best way to get home. If they don't, then I'll ask them if they're in a hurry, or can I take the most direct route. In my own case, taking the freeway can add a couple of miles to the bill.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

DriverX said:


> I have never canceled or skipped a rider based on race or sex. My reasons are always based on financial, safety and ratings reasons. Too drunk, too far away, or in an area known for short rides, or in a economically depressed area with a high crime rate. I also avoid college campuses often because of entitled millennials who rate low on short trips and can't hold their booze. Also , if a pax has a low rating, forget about it. THe number is all I need to see to make that decision.
> 
> I;m sure though there are plenty of drivers who are racist as there are racist people everywhere. We just don't usually put the racism microscope on your average office worker.


I'm with you 100% here: my only criteria is how far away the call is, and second, the location. If it's a grocery store or ie Walmart, I will then cancel. It has nothing to do with race AT ALL, it has to do with loads of groceries/crap and guaranteed minimum ride. Guaranteed. So, I'm absolutely not going to drive five miles to do a minimum trip.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

NC252 said:


> Alot of people still suck, really really really bad....just look at the Jim Crow they still practice against people of color......its 50/50 when I'm heading to pick a woman half cancel right away only to request again 20 seconds later only to cancel again right away.... I wish all closed minded people would just die off already.......


You're not the only person to have that constant cancel happen. Sometimes, passengers are trying to get a particular driver they like and think they can get them this way. Try not to see a problem where none exists.


----------



## PoorerThanAdui (Jul 31, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> Yeah it goes both ways, I bet you $100 there are racist white requests that cancel on black drivers. One of my friends who drivers a super nice Chrysler 300 that is luxury tells me that he keeps seeing white women cancel on him at Airport when they see his photo, he is black. I am black too, but I rarely see people cancel on me at airport. Think a lot of things has to do with looks these days, but I don't know enough to say anything about the whole subject.


I cancel every Chrysler 300 regardless of driver race. Thing is, if I'm paying $100+ for UberBlack it's not going to be in a Chrysler 300, they're crap cars and an uncomfortable ride. It's not race, it's economics and a bigger problem with what Uber sets limits for on cars.

Inevitably I'll cxl on a Chrysler 300, and get a driver with a Lincoln that's actually made for car services.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

PoorerThanAdui said:


> I cancel every Chrysler 300 regardless of driver race. Thing is, if I'm paying $100+ for UberBlack it's not going to be in a Chrysler 300, they're crap cars and an uncomfortable ride. It's not race, it's economics and a bigger problem with what Uber sets limits for on cars.
> 
> Inevitably I'll cxl on a Chrysler 300, and get a driver with a Lincoln that's actually made for car services.


SO you'd take a BMW or Mercedes low end or older model so long as it's Black? LOL, ridiculous, those cars are just as crappy, but it's whatever. the people who take Black are usually worthless snobs who think way too highly of themselves or are trying to impress someone.

Must be very important for you, that other people know youre special.


----------



## PoorerThanAdui (Jul 31, 2016)

DriverX said:


> SO you'd take a BMW or Mercedes low end or older model so long as it's Black? LOL, ridiculous, those cars are just as crappy, but it's whatever. the people who take Black are usually worthless snobs who think way too highly of themselves or are trying to impress someone.
> 
> Must be very important for you, that other people know youre special.


Look, if I'm going to spend $120 to go from the airport to downtown I'd rather it be in a Lincoln than a Chrysler.

If I weren't using UberBlack, my company would be spending $90/hr with Empire sedan anyways. The customers taking UberBlack look to it for on-demand service, not to pad the pockets of someone using the bare minimum vehicle acting as if they're a professional driver.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

PoorerThanAdui said:


> Look, if I'm going to spend $120 to go from the airport to downtown I'd rather it be in a Lincoln than a Chrysler.
> 
> If I weren't using UberBlack, my company would be spending $90/hr with Empire sedan anyways. The customers taking UberBlack look to it for on-demand service, not to pad the pockets of someone using the bare minimum vehicle acting as if they're a professional driver.


Your problem is with Uber not the professionals driving for it. When you use a TNC you get a TNC driver, don't like that? call Empire for a 2003 mini-limo


----------



## PoorerThanAdui (Jul 31, 2016)

DriverX said:


> Your problem is with Uber not the professionals driving for it. When you use a TNC you get a TNC driver, don't like that? call Empire for a 2003 mini-limo


Thanks for your input, really, because that's what I was getting at originally. Canceling isn't inherently racist, if your problem is with Uber's vehicle classifications.


----------



## Honu (Nov 6, 2016)

I always charge blacks and females more. I surge it to at least 2x everytime I see a black or female name, I almost got caught by a black guy named Ashley once though.


----------



## Honu (Nov 6, 2016)

DriverX said:


> SO you'd take a BMW or Mercedes low end or older model so long as it's Black? LOL, ridiculous, those cars are just as crappy, but it's whatever. the people who take Black are usually worthless snobs who think way too highly of themselves or are trying to impress someone.
> 
> Must be very important for you, that other people know youre special.


I don't think the snob remark is accurate, from what I have seen, Black is used mostly by business professionals, and even the wealthy that use it usually aren't snobby. You would also be surprised at how down to earth most wealthy people are, I drive Select and have driven a great deal in the wealthiest parts of both SD and LA, and have driven celebs. The most snobby passengers I have had are the girls and bros in their mid twenties that I pick up at 1:30am from the bars and drop them at some apartment a few blocks away so they are never too far from their alcohol.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

New studies also found a link between genius IQ newborns and women who watched the Kardashians, you heard it here first as well.


----------



## Navy Vet (Sep 29, 2016)

MoneyUber4 said:


> http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/news/2016/10/31/blacks-and-women-can-pay-slightly-more w-uber/92969256/


IM missing Something! on lyft I see a name and I may see a Picture BUT on Uber it's says I can cancel after I accept. How do I know their race??


----------



## colio (Nov 25, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> Yeah it goes both ways, I bet you $100 there are racist white requests that cancel on black drivers. One of my friends who drivers a super nice Chrysler 300 that is luxury tells me that he keeps seeing white women cancel on him at Airport when they see his photo, he is black. I am black too, but I rarely see people cancel on me at airport. Think a lot of things has to do with looks these days, but I don't know enough to say anything about the whole subject.


I know for a fact that this happens, I had some a-hole passengers tell me that they kept requesting until they got a white guy. I reported them, but I doubt uber did anything about it


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

colio said:


> I know for a fact that this happens, I had some a-hole passengers tell me that they kept requesting until they got a white guy. I reported them, but I doubt uber did anything about it


Prolly some one that wants white dick. let them discriminate


----------



## colio (Nov 25, 2015)

They were just trash. Had they told me that at the beginning of the ride, I would have canceled. I was their first Uber so hopefully the one star I gave them got them canceled on quite a few times by drivers if they ever tried to use it again.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> The story suggests that the driver's cancellation rate is based on names. I'm more inclined to believe that the cancellation rate is based on location of pickups. For years violent crime has occurred in certain specific locations of most metropolitan areas. Who can blame a driver for not subjecting themselves to the risk. I can even imagine Hillary Clinton as an Uber driver canceling a pick up in Compton or South Central LA.


Why can't drivers know their service area and read the map inside the circle. I got an idea where I'm being pinged from in that 10 second peak at the map. Drivers need to study their maps. Just old school I know, but services that utilize transportation need to study maps. We had street name and map tests on the Fire Department, I know London cabbies have tests, why can't others study a map?

Maybe that's why my cancellation rate is so low? I know in that 10 seconds if I don't want the distance or neighborhood!


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Dan The Lyft Man said:


> I would never cancel or skip a trip because of a person name. Now if I am in an area that is not so good. Yes I have skipped from accepting... East Boston, nope, Roxbury nope, Summerville nope...


Bull-S***, you haven't been doing this long enough! Some names are too screwy, I'm not in the mood for games, or people Uber can't track down if an incident happens. This is just from the last month:


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

Statistics are racist.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Dutch-Ub said:


> Why do you guys from the states even have this 'hood' or 'ghetto' thing is the real question to ask here.[/QUO





Fireguy50 said:


> Why can't drivers know their service area and read the map inside the circle. I got an idea where I'm being pinged from in that 10 second peak at the map. Drivers need to study their maps. Just old school I know, but services that utilize transportation need to study maps. We had street name and map tests on the Fire Department, I know London cabbies have tests, why can't others study a map?
> 
> Maybe that's why my cancellation rate is so low? I know in that 10 seconds if I don't want the distance or neighborhood!


Oh, GENIUS! I never thought of that <sarcasm>! That is precisely how I choose my rides. Sometimes, however, the calls come in while I'm driving and I can't scrutinize the location or the number of miles away I must drive to pick them up. It is NEVER about the race or sex. The problem with studies like this is they skew data to prove their point. At least ask drivers directly why they cancel calls!


----------



## metal_orion (May 14, 2015)

mikechch said:


> Yeah my pic is me and my baby girl. I basically never get cancelled lol. I know other drivers have told me they may have as many as 1 in 4 cancel en route, I would say less than 1 in 75 or 1 in 100 personally.
> 
> I can see this would happen in reverse, to be honest, some drivers have pics that make them look like serial killers. that is obviously not going to help.


My favorite for cancellations. People holding alcoholic drinks!


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Its like that in the whole world. Anywhere theres pink cells, it will always be jealous of Melanin cells because normal skin cells cant block UV damage like Melanin ones can.


----------



## shadowrose45 (Aug 17, 2016)

There will always be racists, unfortunately. I'd like to think most drivers take the most expedient route possible.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

shadowrose45 said:


> There will always be racists, unfortunately. I'd like to think most drivers take the most expedient route possible.


The problem with racism is that the racist ones don't know they are racist because they only prefer the white that they are born into. This can even go for Asians who can be racist to a black person in China for example.


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

I would never refuse to pick up someone because of race/name. For me it's the area, I just don't want to work in certain. Because I know if I do I get stuck there and it moves me our of the area I like working in.


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

But sometime I can't believe some driver photos... I took an Uber and I thought I was going to die...(Pic below) Big dude in little Prius C and he drove like he was late to a party. But I still rated him 5 stars and gave him a $2 tip. He just needs a better pic (hehe )


----------



## yeahTHATuberGVL (Mar 18, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> About women being taken on longer rides. I think having experience in the industry would help here. Most cab drivers and uber drivers are male. There is often the question of "comfortability" with the rider. Let me explain. If I am talking to someone I feel comfortable with I am more apt to suggest what I know to be the shortest and best route. And here's the key -- without worrying about whether the rider will think I am "long hauling" them. If I am not as comfortable with a rider I am way more hesitant to do that besides say something like "do you have a preferred route I should take or just go by what Uber suggests is fastest?" With most women I tend to stay extremely professional so there is less opportunity for misunderstandings.
> 
> It isn't necessarily anything nefarious. It could also just be that more women are specifying the route and it really isn't the quickest or shortest route too.


A lot of my female pax want to direct me, because they "had bad GPS directions from other Ubers." Their preferred route is hardly ever the fastest route, because it's a route they take out of habit to get around daytime traffic. I just collect the extra $0.43 for taking two minutes longer to get them to the drop off.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

MoneyUber4 said:


> http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/...nd-women-can-pay-slightly-more-uber/92969256/


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Study might suggest blacks and females live further away than the average white male who requests only short rides (so they have different needs), plus average white male has own car and drives. I can assure you, the only calls I reject/cancel are too far away to drive to make it profitable for me and that would mean I'm not paying to give them rides.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

DriverX said:


> I have never canceled or skipped a rider based on race or sex. My reasons are always based on financial, safety and ratings reasons. Too drunk, too far away, or in an area known for short rides, or in a economically depressed area with a high crime rate. I also avoid college campuses often because of entitled millennials who rate low on short trips and can't hold their booze. Also , if a pax has a low rating, forget about it. THe number is all I need to see to make that decision.
> 
> I;m sure though there are plenty of drivers who are racist as there are racist people everywhere. We just don't usually put the racism microscope on your average office worker.


I agree. Well said, exactly my thoughts. Safety, cost, distance, drunks, but some still try to play the race card rather than look at 4 facts. ......So true.


----------

